# Questions/Suggestions about Sylml as Breeder Choice



## DogLover24 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to this site. Hope you're all doing well!

My wife and I recently married and are looking into getting a dog together. Neither of us have had dogs for awhile, her last being a Border Collie and mine being a German Sheppard/Chow Chow mix, so we're both pretty excited about it!

After a lot of searching of various dog breeds we stumbled upon the Cockapoo. We did some research and finally decided on them. 

After a little more research we've found a few breeders, but as this is the first time either of us will be getting a dog ourselves we wanted to try and get some more immediate feedback if at all possible.

I've seen quite a few good things about Sylml/Pinetreecockapoo, but I was wondering if anyone here had any personal experience with them? Dover Doodles is another one we looked into. Also, does anyone know of any breeders located in South West, UK?

If anyone has any advice or feedback that'd be fantastic!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have messaged you


----------



## DogLover24 (Aug 2, 2015)

Doesn't look like I can send a PM back as my account is new but thank you for the feedback! 

We'll keep looking, but again if you or anyone else who sees this thread has any suggestions on other breeder's in or near the south west we'd welcome it.


----------



## Penny59 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello, I've just started looking for a cockapoo around the Midlands, East Anglia. Would you mind letting me know about Sylml and if you found a breeder you were happy with.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you enter Sylml in the search box at the top of the page then it will show you the threads or posts where they have been discussed previously x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have sent a message


----------

